

A Platform to Call My Own - majika
http://minglis.id.au/blog/a-platform-to-call-my-own

======
majika
Ironically, this link is now dead. It's now at:
[http://minglis.id.au/blog/2013/04/26/a-platform-to-call-
my-o...](http://minglis.id.au/blog/2013/04/26/a-platform-to-call-my-own)

